# Autotrail Arapaho



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

I ahm new to motorhoming and have recently bought a new Arapaho. Does anyone on this forum also own an Arapaho as it would be great to chat with another owner and glean some advice. Thanks.


----------



## 96716 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Arapaho*

Hi,

My wife and I are considering an Arapaho next year to replace our ageing Kon-Tiki which we have had - and loved - for the past 7 years. We have 2 children - aged 9 and 13.

Do you think that the Arapaho was a good buy for you, and do you think that it would suit our needs?

thanks


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Arapaho*



mosdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are considering an Arapaho next year to replace our ageing Kon-Tiki which we have had - and loved - for the past 7 years. We have 2 children - aged 9 and 13.
> 
> ...


just got my arapaho last saturday 1 st and cannot fault it ,loads of room .we are delighted with it ,if anyone has a family ,this is theideal motohome ,........olly


----------



## 107667 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Arapaho*

[/quote]just got my arapaho last saturday 1 st and cannot fault it ,loads of room .we are delighted with it ,if anyone has a family ,this is theideal motohome ,........olly[/quote]
sadly not the arapaho se (if that helps) hardly has any room in the toilet for you to sit in but other than that i would too highly recommend it to any one who can get out of the house easily for long periods of time. as the saying goes "Autotrail...always astonishes"


----------



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

*Still having electrical problems*

I am still having electrical problems with my Arapaho. I had smoke coming from under the vehicle recently. My control panel shows that I have a constant amp drain of 0.7 to 0.9 amps which sounds extremely high. Does anyone else have an Autotrail Arapaho or similar size vehicle with alarm and Phantom and can give me the figure for their power drain when vehicle is stationary and everything turned off.

Thanks
David


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We have had an Arapaho since Sept last year and love it. In fact we are off to France in it in just over a weeks time.

We are a family of 2 Adults, 2 Kids and 2 dogs. And do not have a problem with room or storage at all. 

We do also tow a Fiat Panda car on it with no problems at all.

If you would like to ask anything about the Arapaho, I will try and help if possible.

Anita


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*Auto-trail battery drain*

Hi, I have just got rid of my Auto-trail Miami in favour of A lovely Rapido. I also had problems with battery drain on the Auto-trail until I was informed by a dealer that I had to remove/disconnect the front of the radio as this was "always on". The switches in the overhead locker also have to be switched off, the ones that control the tv/monitor. This completely cured the problem.Hope this helps.

Moch.


----------

